# Brighton Women's Hospital Abu Dhabi



## laramara (May 25, 2014)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if anyone knows here a bit more info on NMC's new hospital called 'Brighton Women's Hospital' ? I tried searching online and not much info I found there, also their website has something about the new hospital, but no pictures, no location info...:help:

I am asking because I got a job offered there and I am wondering what kind of pay the offer, what are the work conditions like at NMC, I am even curious if anyone ever went to their hospitals, centers or pharmacies because I really want to know what kind of a reputation the have.

Also they will be asking what kind of salary I expect, and Idk what to say, the positions are either call center, customer service representative or customer service executive. Any suggestions?


----------

